# Pyraminx image generator?



## teri2769 (Jun 19, 2020)

I need a pyraminx image generator
I know theres the cubicle algdb one, but the pyraminx one seems to not work. If anyone knows how to use it, or knows of another one, please let me know


----------



## ProStar (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't believe one exists. Can you please link TheCubicle's? I didn't realize they had an image generator


----------

